# 69 bucket seat mounting



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm getting ready to install the front seats in my 69, but I don't have the original mounting bolts/ nuts. The front of the seat tracks mount to the studs protruding from the floor pan, but I'm seeing two 5/16-18 holes in the floor pan for each the rear of the seat tracks. However, the hardware kits I'm seeing have two bolts, and six flanged nuts? Am I missing some threaded studs that should be installed in the floor pan? Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I have three studs and one mounting hole for each bucket. Two studs in the front, 1 stud rear tunnel.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok thank you. Then I'm missing the studs near the tunnel on each.


----------

